# Biken am Pfingstwochenende



## Sandra (15. Mai 2002)

hallo franken !
komme am Wochenende mit einem bikekollegen aus köln nach erlangen, um 
1. mit der gruppe von präsi in der fränkischen zu biken und 
2. bei der gelegenheit auch noch den "berg"                         mitzunehmen. 
wir werden am samstag anreisen und dann sonntag u. montag jeweils ´ne tour fahren. mit präsi habe ich bereits telefoniert. er übernachtet mit seiner gruppe auf dem campingplatz an der bärenschlucht in pottenstein. 
hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand lust & zeit ? oder seid ihr alle ausgeflogen  bzw. anderweitig verpflichtet (partner, kinder, oma/opa, etc.*grins*) oder gar im urlaub (mein gardaseeaufenthalt war leider ziemlich feucht und schlammig :-( )?

;-) sandra


----------



## Moko (15. Mai 2002)

Hi Sandra!
Bin neu hier im IBC und finde die Idee am WE zu biken brilliant! Bin leider schon ziemlich verplant, aber am So hab' ich evtl. noch Zeit übrig. Falls ich's schaffe, dann müsste ich wissen auf welchem Campingplatz in der Bärenschlucht: oben oder unten? Und um wieviel Uhr? Handynummer? Erkennungszeichen? Lösungswort? Geheimcode? Frage über Fragen... 
Und falls es an diesem WE nicht klappen sollte, dann würde ich mich trotzdem 'mal freuen mit neuen Leuten zu biken!!!
So long!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (15. Mai 2002)

Liebste Sandra,
den Berg an Pfingsten zu verpassen, geht ja grad noch, man hat ja noch das Anna-Fest (da wird eine große Bike Tour gemacht ), beim Präsi mit Anhang tut es mir schon wirklich sehr leid (ist aber schon verabredet, dass man sich bei der DJK Kersbach in Bälde trifft),

Aber dich an Pfingsten zu verpassen, treibt mir doch mindestens eine Träne in die Augen  



Opa Kersbacher


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2002)

@Sandra
am Sonntag würd ich mich gerne Dir und dem Rest (Präsi und so)
anschließen..., am Montag werd ich mal wieder meinen Lieblingsberg "Kornberg" im Fichtelgebirge mit einem sehr guten Freund in Angriff nehmen... 


@Obba Kersbacher

wann ischt des Annafescht?????

@all

Hey, da (Kornberg) könnten wir ja auch mal hin, lang und böse Bergauf und seehr lang und seehr schön Bergab....


----------



## Sandra (16. Mai 2002)

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, bist du doch eh mit deiner freundin auf dem campingplatz an der bärenschlucht; oder ist das hinfällig ? 
ist vielleicht am einfachsten, wenn wir mit präsi zeit + treffpunkt vereinbaren, den man dann für alle interessierten bekannt geben kann (sonst gibt es wieder ein desaster !). werde mich mal darum kümmern. ansonsten bleibt uns ja noch das telefon (0178-8771213). deine nummer dürfte ich noch haben.
gruß, sandra


----------



## Coffee (16. Mai 2002)

Hallo ihr alle,

bin leider gesundheitlich ausgeschaltet. Darf derzeit keinen Sport machen ;-( *heul* Aber ich denk ganz fest an euch. Und das wetter wird super ;-))

Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2002)

@Coffee
schade, daß Du nicht dabei bist...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sandra (16. Mai 2002)

auch von mir "gute Besserung". Bis zum nächsten Mal.
gruß, Sandra


----------



## Sandra (16. Mai 2002)

Schöne Tage in der alten Heimat. Wir schaffen es schon auch nochmal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Bis denne, sandra


----------



## Dave_Steel (17. Mai 2002)

Schade, bei mir klappt es diese WE auch nicht. Ich wäre echt gerne mitgefahren. Nächstes WE wäre nicht schlecht?!? Ist da jemand da und hat Lust? 

Dieses WE bin ich in den Alpen biken:
Rund um den Watzmann und Königsee, 150km, 6000hm.
Übrigens war ich letztes WE in den Chiemgauer Alpen biken (Hüttentour, 135km, 4800hm, mein Mitfahrer hat "a weng" schlapp gemacht sont wärs mehr gewesen) war echt genial. 
Wir hatten zwar noch ziemlich Schnee (wir waren bis auf 1700m) aber insgesamt war alles ziemlich gut fahrbar. 
Die Gegend kann man nur weiterempfehlen. Bei Gelegenheit poste ich mal ein paar Bilder.
Übrigens läuft mein neues Canyon ziemlich gut (bis jetzt ca. 250km gefahren). Das enzige kleine Übel ist, dass die Kette beim Schalten aufs kleinste Ritzel schon 2 mal abgesprungen ist.
Scheibenbremsen und Federung möchte ich jedenfalls schon jetzt nicht mehr vermissen.


Serrvus und happy trails,

Dave


----------



## Heimwerker King (17. Mai 2002)

Hi Sandra,

hat das mit dem "kölschen Word" gefunxt?

Wünsche dir und deiner kölschen Begleitung viel Spass im Fränkischen.

Gruß
Lord

PS Komm heil wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (17. Mai 2002)

@ lord61: ist angekommen; werde in einer ruhigen minute mein kölsch trainieren (ist gar nicht so einfach für einen exil-franken  )
danke und schönes wochenende !
gruß, sandra

@ dave_ steel: schade, daß du nicht mitkommen kannst, aber ich würde in diesem falle auch den trip in den alpen vorziehen . falls du im august nochmal was ähnliches planst, gib bescheid (könnte als alternative sonst auch andermatt/ch anbieten, eine freundin hat dort eine wohnung -> schlafplatz wäre somit schon mal garantiert u. günstig).
wünsche dir ganz viel spaß !
gruß, sandra


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2002)

@sandra
wir sehn uns am Sonntag, freu mich...

@dave_steel
Junge, Du wirst mir unheimlich...
...solltest Du mal Bock auf Tiergarten, Moritzberg oder Fürth haben...

ruf doch mal an... 0170/3213878

See ya... Alex


----------



## Kersbacher (21. Mai 2002)

wie war's nu?
Wo sind die Bilder von Zelten und Tour?
Wo sind die Bilder von hübschen Fürther Mädels?


Kersbacher, derpfingstengarnichtfahrenkonnte


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2002)

Hi,

sorry, aber mein tschechischer Traktor ist nicht angesprungen....

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum....

ich hab meinen Schlüssel in meiner Jacke, bei meiner Freundin im Auto vergessen und musste meinen Ersatzschlüssel nehmen...der ist aber, nachdem ich neue Schlösser im Auto habe noch nicht für meine Wegfahrsperre codiert gewesen... Shit happens!!!! 

Und mein Weib hat sich mit Ihrer Freundin schon in Würzburg rumgetrieben..... 

somit mußte ich auf diese Tour am Sonntag leider verzichten....

Hab mich aber dann gestern an meinem Lieblingsberg im Fichtelgebirge (Kornberg) und einem guten Freund über 50 km "vergnügt" 

alex, derpfingstsonntagngarnichtfahrenkonnteweilereintrottelist


----------



## Sandra (21. Mai 2002)

tja, schade, daß ihr nicht dabei sein konntet.
am sonntag sind in anbetracht des feuchten wetters  nur zwei (von wegen "beinhart") der frankfurter mtb`s mitgekommen, aber dafür war die tour sehr spaßig (bei der rückkehr hatten nicht nur die bikes eine intensive reinigung nötig; wir hätten uns quasi samt klamotte unter die dusche stellen können; ein lob an dieser stelle an die sanitäranlagen des campingplatzes "bärenschlucht" in pottenstein - der campingplatz ist sehr zu empfehlen ! - vielleicht ein tip für`s frankentreffen). zur belohnung sind wir abends dann mit der ganzen gruppe zum schäuferle-essen . 
zu den touren: 
am sonntag sind wir tour 1 ab heiligenstadt gefahren ( 49 km, ca. 900 Hm), hpsl. waldwege + schotter
und am montag wollten wir eigentlich zusammen mit der frankfurter "beinhart"-mountainbikegruppe eine tour aus dem fränkische schweiz-mtb-führer fahren, die touren stimmten aber - trotz modernster gps-technik - überhaupt nicht mit der realität überein. daraufhin heben wir beschlossen in zwei gruppen (nach lesitung) zu fahren und haben uns eine individuelle route, angelehnt an wanderwege, zusammengestellt (ganz grob: pottenstein, tüchersfeld, gößweinstein, morschreuth, windischgaillenreuth (einkehr: leckerer kuchen  !), burggaillenreuth, abfahrt ins tal nach behringersmühl, und dann den vom kersbacher empfohlenen phantastischen trail zurück nach pottenstein ; die daten sind noch in meinem tacho gespeichert).
so, genug für`s erste. vielleicht habt ihr ja lust bekommen beim nächsten mal mitzukommen.
gruß, sandra


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2002)

@ Sandra

na da wart Ihr ja ganz gut unterwegs...

...so n scheiß,daß ich am Sonntag meinen Schlüssel verbummelt hab... (ich Trottel  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave_Steel (23. Mai 2002)

Die Aplentour war ziemlich genial. Leider hatten wir mit dem Wetter ab Sonntag ein wenig Pech. Eigentlich sollte es lt. Wettervorhersage am Mo. besser werden, wurde es aber nicht. Dabei haben wir uns in einem 1100hm Anstieg auf die Gotzenalm (1700m) im strömenden Regen durch Schnee gequält um am nächsten Tag eine tolle Sicht auf den Watzmann zu haben. War aber nicht.... :-(((
Die Tour ist übrigens aus der Bike 10/2000. Echt traumhaft die Strecke und absolut zu empfehlen.


@Sandra : Bei solchen solchen Touren bin ich immer dabei wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt. Wieso willst Du denn erst im August was machen?

@Altitude : Eine Runde im Tiergarten hört sich gut an. Dieses WE wollte ich allerdings bei gutem Wetter am Sa. eine MTB Tour vom ADFC mitfahren : 90km von Reichelsdorf aus, wird bestimmt lustich. Sonntag bin ich allerdings schon sportlich anderweitig unterwegs daher keine Radtour. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust am Sa. mitzufahren?!?!
Ab Mittwoch bin ich dann 1 1/2 Wochen in der Toskana, danach klappts dann bestimmt mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.

Happy Trails, 

Dave


----------



## Sandra (24. Mai 2002)

und das ist leider in meinem fall eine ganz ernste sache, da ich in diesem semester einige prüfungen bestehen muß/sollte, sonst habe ich ein ernsthaftes problem: gafahr der zwangsexmatrikulation  !
ab mitte juli habe ich dann semesterferien, hoffe allerdings wieder jobmäßig bei der transalp challenge mit dabei sein zu können (als physio o.ä.). daher könnte ich dann erst ab ende juli/anfang august. würde allerdings sehr gerne vor unserer eigentlichen (frauen) transalp einen abstecher in die berge machen, zwecks realistischem trainig. eine möglichkeit wäre z.b. die "via claudia" (beschreibung in der vorletzten BIKE) oder eben ein abstecher nach andermatt(preiswertere variante, da günstige übernachtungsmöglichkeit !). kannst es dir ja mal überlegen.
bis die tage & ganz viel spaß und sonne in der toskana (meiner lieblingsregion in italien !)!
grüß mir san gimignano.
sandra


----------



## Heimwerker King (24. Mai 2002)

Hi Sandra,

hört sich ja gefährlich an mit deinem Studium.

Aber nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.

Wenn Du mal zufällig in Köln bist und dein Bike dabei hast, melde dich. Habe helman´s Haustrails vor den Türen Kölns in Glessen kennengelernt. Wirlich super epic Singeltrails, meist kurz aber viele und immer knackig. Also etwas für jemanden der technische Trails sucht. Würde mich

cu
Lord

PS und viel spass noch beim studieren....


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Mai 2002)

@ sandra:

danke dass du meinen unrühmlichen abgang aus der fränkischen nicht erwähnt hast  
kann jetzt seit genau 3 stunden endlich meinen kopf wieder bewegen. so ein sch...

zu der pfingsttour:
die trails sind spitze und wir werden bestimmt bis zum herbst noch mal ein woe hinmachen. dann bin ich hoffentlich auch bis zum schluß dabei. 
allerdings werden wir dann so schnell nicht wieder nach den tourguide-gps-daten fahren, da die von der samtagstour auch nicht gestimmt hatten. dafür war dann aber wenigstens überwiegend die beschreibung der tour korrekt und auch die gute alte karte hat bewährte dienste bewiesen.

und noch ein wenig kluggesch... zum schluß: 

mer sin kei frankfurter würschtsche, sondern von meeenz !


----------



## Kersbacher (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Präsi _
> *@ sandra:
> 
> danke dass du meinen unrühmlichen abgang aus der fränkischen nicht erwähnt hast
> ...



Was denn, hats dich hi'ghaut? 
Das Wochenende bitte rechtzeitig ankündigen, dann machen wir das über den Verein, so mit festem Dach, Duschen und geführten Touren von Kersbach aus.


----------



## Dave_Steel (25. Mai 2002)

@Sandra: Ich drück Dir dann schonmal alle verfügbaren Daumen für die Prüfungen! Dein Vorschlag zwecks Alpen hört sich gut an, in dem Zeitraum sollte es bei mir auch zeitlich gut aussehen, ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin, dann können wir das Ganze etwas genauer ausmachen. ICh hoffe mal, dass man sich ja vorher nochmal sieht??!?! Kommst Du zum Marathon nach Trieb?
Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne einen Alpencross machen (evtl. mit DAV ER). Von daher kann ein bisschen Training nicht schaden.

Ich werde die Toskana von Dir grüssen! Ich hoffe es wird mir genauso gut gefallen wie Dir, ich war nämlich noch nie da!

Servus,

Dave


----------



## Sandra (26. Mai 2002)

Die Marathons in Trieb bzw. Hersbruck fallen für mich flach, da ich jetzt auch noch beim BIKE-Festival in Willingen arbeiten werde. Vielleicht bietet sich mir dann dort abends nach getaner Arbeit (bin von Dienstag bis Sonntag dort) mal die Möglichkeit die Strecke abzufahren. Möchte dafür kommendes Wochenende den Marathon in Rhens (das liegt zwischen Koblenz u. Boppard) fahren.  Hoffe, das Wetter macht mir nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung, wie beim CTF in Prüm  .
Wann ich mal wieder ins Frankenland komme, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich werde es dich wissen lassen.
Ciao, Sandra


----------



## Monzetti (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Präsi _
> *. dafür war dann aber wenigstens überwiegend die beschreibung der tour korrekt und auch die gute alte karte hat bewährte dienste bewiesen.*



@Präsi & Sandra: Hallo...

Sag mal - kannst du mir die Tour ein wenig genauer beschreiben oder mir die Info´s darüber zumailen?

Will nächstes Wochenende mit Freunden aus dem Raum Düsseldorf dort einige Tage durchs Gelände toben - und ein paar Info´s wären da echt hilfreich...

Ich habe Info´s darüber gefunden im Internet unter:
http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mtb-routen.html
Gibt es da noch mehr Info´s - stimmt das, was dort steht?

Nicht dass wir uns da verfransen am End... 

@alle anderen:

Wer hat gute Tour-Info´s aus der Fränkischen? - Vielleicht auch aus der Gegend der Teufelshöle oder so - denn dort wäre auch für die Kinder was geboten....

Thx 4 All

Monzetti


----------



## Sandra (27. Mai 2002)

Die Touren ab Heiligenstadt kann man empfehlen. Sie sind zwar nicht besonders traillastig (Schotter-, Wald- und Wirtschaftswege), aber dafür wirklich gut ausgeschildert (man benötigft keine zusätzliche Karte und muß auch nicht andauernd stehen bleiben um die richtige Abzweigung nachzulesen, wie man das von vielen anderen Tourenbeschreibungen so kennt ). Das Tourenbuch von Präsi`s-Gruppe ist  - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - nur bedingt empfehlenswert.
Singletrailtip ! Es verläuft ein Super-Trail rechts parallel der Straße von Behringersmühle nach Pottenstein. Der Einstieg befindet sich nach dem letzten Haus in Behringersmühle rechts die Treppen hinauf (Ausschilderung versch. Wanderwege) und dem Serpentinen folgend -> geht dann automatisch in den Trail über (cave:es kommen des öfteren Treppenstufen !).
Vielleicht kann dir Kersbacher auch noch ein paar Tips geben. Er hatte mir auch eben beschriebenen Trail empfohlen.
Gruß, viel Spaß & v.a. schönes Wetter , sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (28. Mai 2002)

Hi alle,
ich habe auch die 40 MTB-Strecken aus der Fränkischen, bisher aber noch nicht viele probiert. Andere Trails, die wir so fahren, sind noch nicht dokumentiert. Wir werden das aber jetzt nach und nach erledigen.
Der Trail, von dem Sandra spricht, liegt inmitten einer großen Tour von ca. 90 km. Wir fahren die von Kersbach ab über Gosberg, dann auf die B470 entweder Asphalt-Radweg rollen lassen (>30 km/h) oder Radweg im Tal, dann hinter Ebermannstadt bei Streitberg auf die rechte Talseite und immer dem Waldweg folgen. Hier kann man einen steilen Abstecher zur Ruine hoch machen, dann wieder weiter an der Wiesent und den Bahnschienen entlang (üdüllüsch ) Hinter Behringersmühle der besagte Singletrail. Über Pottenstein rauf nach Gößweinbstein und nach Belieben zurück Richtung Forchheim. Das geht über Feld, Wald und Wiese, aber z.B. auch über Strasse (starke Abfahrten dabei >70 km/h). Einen genauen Weg da oben haben wir noch nicht. Müßte aber Türkelstein-Moggast-Pretzfeld sein.

Ansonsten fahrt die Heiligenstädter Touren, nicht höchst anspruchsvoll (HM schon ) aber sehr schön und gut beschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monzetti (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *ich habe auch die 40 MTB-Strecken aus der Fränkischen, bisher aber noch nicht viele probiert*



"Die 40 MTB-Strecken"? - Ähhh - hab ich was verpasst? - Wo sind die beschrieben? - Wer kann mir Info´s geben?

Präsi scheint eine Tour in der Gegend Pottenstein gefahren zu sein... - Zumindest sieht es von der Landschaft danach aus....

Das wäre sehr viel näher an der Teufelshöle (quasi direkt dort) als Heiligenstadt...

Gut: Beide Möglichkeiten bestehen ja, - aber die Bilder von Präsi (seufz) - die sind traumhaft...

Das wäre es, was ich mir gerne übers lange Wochenende antun würde   ...

Also: Hat jemand Info´s über den Trail, aus dem diese Bilder sind:

http://www.mtb-news.de/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

(Einfach oben die Bilder weiter blättern - vor oder zurück)

Wäre schön noch kurzfristig von euch zu hören, denn morgen Nacht sind wir schon in der Fränkischen in unseren Wohnmobilen!

Monzetti


----------



## Kersbacher (28. Mai 2002)

Sind IMHO die Touren, die sich auch Präsi gekauft hat und von den er nicht so begeistert ist. Besser ist eine Fritsch-Karte aus der Gegend. die haben auch die Art der Steigungen verzeichnet.

Wenn du willst, kannst du ja mal deine Handy-Nummer mailen, dann könnten wir uns treffen, da wir in den Tagen auch in der Fränkischen fahren wollen


----------



## Monzetti (28. Mai 2002)

Ja.. - das kann sich durchaus ergeben ...

Aber wir wissen noch nicht genau, wo wir stehen werden mit den Wohnmobilen - 

Da ich aber von den Bildern von Präsi so begeistert bin, würde ich gerne in der Nähe dieses Trails stehen - hmmm - aber wo war das genau?

Ist das die "Pottenstein-Tour"? - Ist die irgendwo beschrieben?

Hat da jemand Info´s wo die startet? - Dann wüsste ich zumindest schonmal, wo ich mir einen Standplatz für die Womo´s suchen kann...

Wir stehen damit natürlich nicht auf einem Zeltplatz, sondern eher irgendwo auf einem Parkplatz oder so... - Also: Wo müssen wir hin?

Monzetti


----------



## Kersbacher (28. Mai 2002)

Ich bin ja leider nicht dabei gewesen. Schreib doch Präsi eine PM oder Email, falls du das noch nicht getan hast.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Mai 2002)

hi leutz !

sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt melde ! stecke mitten im vorbereitungstrubel für unsere 10-jahresfeier am samstag...

fragen über fragen tun sich hier auf - hier die antworten:

zu meinem nackenschaden
hatte in der zweiten nacht nach schöner tour in sengender hitze 2 maß zuviel drin und nich tbemerkt, wie sich der mittlere teil meiner entleerte und dabei zwei wirbel ins verderben mitriß. kurzum - am sonntag war ich dann endgültig voll behindert und froh dienstags zu hause eingerenkt zu werden.

zu dem bike-guide fränkische schweiz

die touren, die wir aus dem bikeguide auserwählt hatten, entpuppten sich leider als nicht unbedingt der bringer. links und rechts gingen die geilsten trails ab und wir bleiben mit der beschreibung meist auf den hauptwegen. und selbst die waren gelegentlich nicht eindeutig zu finden. nicht nach der beschreibung und nach gps konntest du es fast immer vergessen ! und dabei sind wir eigentlich recht routinierte alte hasen... mit dem ding darfst du nie ohne zusätzliche karte starten !

aber nachdem wir die beschriebenen routen verlassen hatten, fuhren wir auf eigene faust die geilsten trails. erst unten im puttlachtal den von kersbacher schon beschriebenen trail. und ansschließend was sich vom campingplatz immer lohnt, ist rauf nach weidmannsgesees und vor dem ort rechts (steil rauf) und anschließend nach pottenstein halten. erste straße nach der jugendherberge links rein und immer durch bis du auf den freien hang oberhalb pottensteins kkommst - geilster blick auf burg und ort usw. (die fotos kkommen noch) - sehr schöner singletrail immer rauf den hang entlang bis ende und dann steil runter in ein seitental und runter zur straße - in pottenstein dann nochmal hoch zur burg und weiter zum aussichtspunkt auf feinstem steilen trail 

wo die bilder gemacht wurden, weiß ich nicht, weil das unsere nachhut gemacht hat, die noch ne woche drangehangen hat. dazu fragst du aber am besten mal den [email protected] 
die touren waren aber alle aus den wanderkarten selbst rausgesucht und nicht im guide abgebildet. deswegen auch die vielen singletrails.

wir werden aber in diesem jahr bestimmt noch mal hinfahren und dann nur auf eigene faust oder mit eingeborenen, die uns ihre highlights zeigen (gelle kersbacher)


----------



## Kersbacher (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Präsi _
> *
> ...
> wir werden aber in diesem jahr bestimmt noch mal hinfahren und dann nur auf eigene faust oder mit eingeborenen, die uns ihre highlights zeigen (gelle kersbacher) *



Yep.


----------



## Monzetti (29. Mai 2002)

Na dann will ich mich mal bedanken bei allen, die uns so fleissig mitgeholfen haben - insbesondere beim Kersbacher, der mir sogar sein Tourenbuch leiht  - bekommst es bestimmmmt wieder  ...

Wie bei uns üblich wird das danach durch einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Tourenbeschreibung und vielen Bildern belohnt...

Na lasst euch mal überraschen...

Wir freuen uns jetzt erstmal auf ein schönes, langes, anstrengendes Wochenende mit vielen Kilo- und Höhenmetern...

Danke sagen:

Cosi, Naish und Monzetti
http://www.mtb-freunde.de


----------

